# Cool Safety Vid



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

360max said:


>


:thumbdown:


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

I made it about 16 seconds thru the vid before I had to stop it. That was terrible


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I hate rap music more than having to kill the power to change a receptacle.. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_wonderful_

perhaps Barney & Baby Bop are available for the next safety meeting including illicit drugs.....~CS~


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not really my style of music, but I enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I consider that a heinous misuse of the word "cool."

Sort of like one of those abstinence assemblies in middle school where they tell you that not scoring is cool.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

so this is where we are now as a trade....


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Two comments:
1) Was the guy in the bucket strapped in? Didn't look like he had a full harness on. 

2) I'd like to hear him rhyme "Balaclava"


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

JRaef said:


> Two comments:
> 1) Was the guy in the bucket strapped in? Didn't look like he had a full harness on.
> 
> 2) I'd like to hear him rhyme "Balaclava"


What about the guy not wearing gloves


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...all right, maybe cool was the wrong word, what about different, or maybe cletis? :laughing::whistling2:


----------



## AlbertSmith (Feb 9, 2012)

Great video about workplace safety. I really enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing.


----------

